

Ask HN: Confused about VC cold-emailed vs introductions - wuhha

These two articles have different points of view on cold-emailed by VC. PG seems to reject the possibilities of getting funded by VC&#x27;s cold calls or emails, but this TC article&#x27;s author seems to favor them. What is the difference?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;paulgraham.com&#x2F;fr.html
Investors will try to lure you into fundraising when you&#x27;re not. It&#x27;s great for them if they can, because they can thereby get a shot at you before everyone else. They&#x27;ll send you emails saying they want to meet to learn more about you. If you get cold-emailed by an associate at a VC firm, you shouldn&#x27;t meet even if you are in fundraising mode. Deals don&#x27;t happen that way.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;techcrunch.com&#x2F;2014&#x2F;02&#x2F;15&#x2F;was-y-combinator-worth-it
All of our investors – every single one of the 43 – contacted us or requested an introduction through their network.
======
tptacek
No reputable source is going to endorse the idea of cold-emailing VCs. Even
when people talk about outbound versus inbound, they're probably still
presuming you get introductions either way.

